# How long does E-Liquid Last???



## Petrus (21/3/16)

Good morning guys.

I know somewhere on this forum must be a similar thread. I am vaping local and imported juice. As you all are aware of with the current exchange rate the imported juice is quite expensive, I don't even mention when you import yourself. My thought is to try to make a big import order/ or local, but is it worth. What is the shelf life of e-liquid, and how is the best way to store. I would like to get some feedback from the local juice makers because the local juices is my No. 1 preference.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## zadiac (21/3/16)

Shelf life is quite long, up to two years I think. Store in a closet and sealed. I had juices sitting for 3 months and they actually tasted better after the long sit.
Some juices last longer than others, depending on the flavors. My juices never last very long, because I vape them very quickly (those 3 juices that sat for so long were not my favorites, but I eventually finished them off.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/3/16)

Have moved this to the "General E-Liquid Talk" subforum


----------

